# Looking to adopt a hen in Cornwall, Ontario area



## Mieke Heykoop (Jan 17, 2004)

I have five pigeons. Two matched pairs of feral birds and a lonely mixed male named Joe. He is half archangel and half frizzle feather. He is mostly white with a little brown and a little grey. His first mate was a white Dragoon named Jessie. She was killed by a cat and they never had babies. He was scared over to the neighbor's barn where he had some babies with a feral hen. They had at least two babies but because they were mostly white they were probably killed by an owl. We could not find his mate either. Right now he is in our shed which is safe from cats and owls but he is with the other pairs sitting alone. Joe is about a year and a half old. I would like him to have a mate. I am hoping there is someone in the area of Cornwall, Ontario who has an available hen. I would be quite happy with another feral they would have very colorful babies anyway.


----------

